# Suggestions for 7-11 touch up paint?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Greetings Merckx lovers,

Has anyone touched up their 7-11 painted Merckxs?

If so, are you aware of a specific testor's paint code or possibly nail polish that most closely matches the green and the red?

I just picked up a cool 7-11 Corsa Extra that is fairly sharp but could use a bit of touch up here and there.

TIA!

Texbike


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I would check either Loaf&Jug, Quicktrip, or even Stuckies, they have everything at those places.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

twinkles said:


> I would check either Loaf&Jug, Quicktrip, or even Stuckies, they have everything at those places.


What??? I'm looking for the correct color paint to touch up my Merckx, not a Pecan Roll, beef jerky, or a salad...

However, thanks for the entertaining suggestions.

Texbike


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Merckx red is pretty standard, many close fits including Serotta's Competition Red.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

texbike said:


> What??? I'm looking for the correct color paint to touch up my Merckx, not a Pecan Roll, beef jerky, or a salad...
> 
> However, thanks for the entertaining suggestions.
> 
> Texbike



LOL excellent responds


----------

